# Rosie Bourke in full arousal display



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

This is Pinkie with my son Chris (early morning). I'd never seen Pinkie do a full wing display before -- he flares his tail for me but this is the first full wing display (he's 3-1/2). So cute -- he looks like he's biting, but he's actually kissing and trying to feed Chris. I guess it was love at first sight!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pinkie is beautiful *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful bird...great pic. Thank's for sharing Nedra....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, your Pinkie really loves your son!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rosie*

Very special love to experience. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------

